# PLL + PLL parity all cases for 4x4x4



## pedrinroque (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 21, 2014)

This is awesome. Just what I need.

Do you have any documents with the algs and the cases?


----------



## pedrinroque (Apr 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> This is awesome. Just what I need.
> 
> Do you have any documents with the algs and the cases?



put the cases on the video now


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 21, 2014)

pedrinroque said:


> put the cases on the video now



Awesome! Could you put the algorithms in the description so it's easier to copy and paste?


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 21, 2014)

imho, you are using some really crappy algs, just for the sake of cancelations... I don't know how fast you can do these algs, but I'm certain that for most of them, just doing PLL parity along with a really good PLL (U, J T etc) is better.


----------



## pedrinroque (Apr 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Awesome! Could you put the algorithms in the description so it's easier to copy and paste?


done



yoshinator said:


> imho, you are using some really crappy algs, just for the sake of cancelations... I don't know how fast you can do these algs, but I'm certain that for most of them, just doing PLL parity along with a really good PLL (U, J T etc) is better.


maybe, there are cases that imo are about the same speed doing the alg or the pll parity + pll, but tell me the cases you think are slower than tradicional method


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 22, 2014)

pedrinroque said:


> maybe, there are cases that imo are about the same speed doing the alg or the pll parity + pll, but tell me the cases you think are slower than tradicional method



Cases like J-perm U* PLL parity. Doing a regular J-perm and then parity seems better than an R' setup, PLL parity then cancel into the RUL alg. Same for the mirror.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2014)

For the E-perm case, I prefer F R U' R U R' F' [PLL PARITY] R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> For the E-perm case, I prefer F R U' R U R' F' [PLL PARITY] R U R' U' R' F R F'



Only works for one of the E-Perm cases though, I'm not sure what to do for the other one, currently I just do PP then an E-Perm.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 22, 2014)

pedrinroque said:


> done



obrigado!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 22, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I'm not sure what to do for the other one


z u2 2R2' u2 2R2' U2 (l' r') (R z') R' U R U' R B2 R' U R' U' R U B2 (SiGN)

Because yeah.

Edit: or possibly z u2 2R2 u2 2R2 U2 (r l) z' U' R U' R' U R' F2 R U' R U R' U' F2


----------



## Lid (Apr 22, 2014)

I created this page some months ago: http://hem.bredband.net/bunker7/rubik/4x4/4x4pllpar.html
Never got around to devolop it more thou.

_edit_: image 21 corrected.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Lid said:


> I created this page some months ago: http://hem.bredband.net/bunker7/rubik/4x4/4x4pllpar.html
> Never got around to devolop it more thou.



The image for case 21 is wrong (one corner has 2 red stickers, then there are 2 green edges as well)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lid said:


> I created this page some months ago: http://hem.bredband.net/bunker7/rubik/4x4/4x4pllpar.html
> Never got around to devolop it more thou.



Lovely page. Thanks a lot.


----------

